# Lobster Recipe....NEED HELP!



## deejay (Jun 20, 2005)

I am in need of Lobster Recipe's from appetizer's to main dish and desserts....in short, I need the works!  

In a weeks time my fiancee' and I will be celebrating our first year together and she just love's lobster's, so I want to impress her.

I want to serve her nothing but food with lobster's in it, so if you got an easy to cook recipe for me then let's have it, nothing too fancy 'coz it'll be my first time to cook lobster. I don't want to spend too much time cooking everything and ruining it in the end, this also means that i'll be needing a detailed instructions about everything. 

Your help will be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!  

Jason.


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

What about lobster linguini? This is a simple dish you can make in 15 mins and I eat it all the time here in Italy because I love shellfish. This dish comes together fast so have everything ready.

Lobster Linguini For 2:

1 cleaned lobster, halved lenghtwise
1/3-1/2 box of linguini, try to use a good one like De Cecco or even better an artisianal brand
basil, chiffonade at the last minute or tear into small pieces
1 15 oz can chopped toms or 2 C. fresh, peeled, seeded and diced 1/4"
1/2 t. anchovy paste
2 crushed garlic gloves, not minced just peeled and fattened a bit with a knife
1/4 c. white wine
dash red chili flakes
good olive oil

1. Start pasta water, add salt to water and cook pasta until almost al dente.
2. Heat olive oil in large skillet, add garlic and brown for 5 mins or so then remove. 
3. Add lobster to pan and cook, sear on all sides until golden and set aside, you will finish cooking in sauce later.
4. Add anchovy paste and cook for 1 min. add chili flakes and cook 30 seconds, deglaze pan with wine, scrape fond of the bottom on pan and reduce for 2-3 mins. Add toms and cook on high until reduced a bit.
5. Now add lobster and juices back to skillet, cook until lobster done. Plate up lobster.
6. Drain almost done pasta, add to sauce and cook 1-2 mins more. This is a really important step, starch from pasta will thicken sauce a bit and cooking in sauce will make pasta absorb flavor. Taste and adjust salt and add pepper.
7. When pasta is done, plate with lobster and sprinkle with basil. As with all seafood, no cheese.

I could eat this everyday for a week!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Deejay,

When it comes to seafood, personally - I'm a purist. I prefer my seafood as fresh as possible (still on the boat would be best but not very realistic) and raw in most cases but this isn't so much for shrimp or lobster or crawfish.

What does your fiancee _like_ to eat?

For example:
What textures does she like? Does she like pasta? Souffles? Soups? Fried? Asian influence? Have you asked her what she might like or is this a complete surprise?

Is she adventurous in what she eats? 
Does she like to try completely new things?
Would she rather have something she's already tried that she knows she likes or would she be ok with a twist?

I ask because this can help us cater to her preferences. Or we can assume from your request anything goes...

Where will you be getting your lobster? I assume it will be alive when you purchase it - would this be correct?


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks for this!!! btw i got PM for you


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2005)

hi MudBug,

well this is a complete surprise, i just got the chance to know that she likes lobsters when we were watching tv, so i don't really want to ask her now that it's been days after that time, it'll be totally obvious. 

we both like to eat, i am willing to try everything, so far she liked all the kinds of food that i cooked for her  

i guess something with a twist and easy to make would really do good for me, especially if the ingredients of the recipe would be easy to find.

i will be getting my lobster on the same day i will be cooking it  

thanks! 

Jason.


----------



## fuil moinn (Dec 3, 2004)

This 'recipe' is for one serving


white wine
brandy
heavy/whipping cream
asiago 
parmesan
chives
cooked lobster
favorite pasta, for a heavy sauce, of your choice


Reduce the wine, a splash or 2 in a frying pan is good. Then the same with the brandy. Reduce the cream in the same pan until it coats a spoon. Add abour 1/2 cup of asiago and 1/3 cup parm. When it melts, toss in the lobster, and pasta and heat through. At the last second, add some chives, around 1 inch long.

The sauce doesn't keep well at all, the flavour of the cheeses overpowers everything else if made too far ahead of time.




As well, there's nothing as delicious as a freshly STEAMED lobster dipped in melted butter or a homemade, cooked mayo. One of the true joys of living in Nova Scotia


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2005)

i researched what asiago is and i found out that it is almost the same as parmesan cheese, i might be having a hard time looking for this here in the philippines, would it be fine if i just settle with parmesan?


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2005)

i'm thinking of making a salad and here are the ingredients: lobster meat steamed, steamed potatoes, apples, lettuce. you guys have any suggestions of a good sauce to use in this? no mayonnaise please 'coz she hates it


----------

